# Best Buy Not Shipping Win7 until Oct 22!



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, I'm officially P.O.'d. Just got off the phone with Best Buy. Preorders will not even leave their warehouse until the 22nd!!!

WTF??? M$ should allow the retailers to ship at least a day or two early for those of us loyal enough to pre-order their product especially since Dell customers are already getting theirs!
__________________


----------



## pirate 8 (Oct 4, 2009)

food for your thought Re: windows 7. I will never again use a Microsoft browser. I know windows 7 is not a browser but wanted you to hear me out on this. Try Mozilla Firefox for your browser.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Well, I'm officially P.O.'d. Just got off the phone with Best Buy. Preorders will not even leave their warehouse until the 22nd!!!
> 
> WTF??? M$ should allow the retailers to ship at least a day or two early for those of us loyal enough to pre-order their product especially since Dell customers are already getting theirs!
> __________________


No big deal here.


pirate 8 said:


> food for your thought Re: windows 7. I will never again use a Microsoft browser. I know windows 7 is not a browser but wanted you to hear me out on this. Try Mozilla Firefox for your browser.


Nope IE here only....lotta hype on some others....see no viable reason to change.

I've heard all the pitch points on why IE is not the best, and have yet to see that play out in the real world.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

I did the preorder also. I got it for half the normal price. I am not complaining. I will wait a couple of days plus I need to back up all my data.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Well, I'm officially P.O.'d. Just got off the phone with Best Buy. Preorders will not even leave their warehouse until the 22nd!!!
> 
> WTF??? M$ should allow the retailers to ship at least a day or two early for those of us loyal enough to pre-order their product especially since Dell customers are already getting theirs!
> __________________


This may turn out to be mis-information.. I know that both Amazon and NewEgg will ship Windows 7 to ARRIVE on the 22nd, would think that Best Buy would follow suit.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

pirate 8 said:


> food for your thought Re: windows 7. I will never again use a Microsoft browser. I know windows 7 is not a browser but wanted you to hear me out on this. Try Mozilla Firefox for your browser.


I find this to be an interesting post... your first post on a site primarily devoted to Direct Broadcast Satellites, and in a thread about Windows 7 shipping dates, and you want us "to hear me out on this" and then you don't give us anything to hear you out on.

Obviously you have a problem with Internet Explorer but you fail to elaborate on what the problem is. Then you insist we try FireFox... could there be an alternative reason for your post?

I have spent much of the last year with Windows 7 and running IE8, Firefox and Google Chrome. All perform very well. I have found no reason to select Firefox over IE8.

If I truly had my choice it would actually be Google Chrome but for one issue that they plan to address but haven't as yet. Google Chrome currently can't maintain a zoom setting.

If you want us to "hear you out" I suggest you give us something to "hear".

Welcome to DBSTalks.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> This may turn out to be mis-information.. I know that both Amazon and NewEgg will ship Windows 7 to ARRIVE on the 22nd, would think that Best Buy would follow suit.


I would agree Larry. I personally don't care if I get it on the 22nd or not since I am going to be out of town and I don't want a failed upgrade like happened with me when I upgraded from XP to Vista.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> I have spent much of the last year with Windows 7 and running IE8, Firefox and Google Chrome. All perform very well. I have found no reason to select Firefox over IE8.


That's good enough for me....you are my mentor on learning all about WIN7, so I certainly will concur and follow the same path.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

I guess my biggest gripe is that I tested betas 1 and 2 and the RC. Loved them so much that I ordered at the first opportunity and will now have to be one of the last to recieve it. Then when my kid's XP computer bit the big one, I bought a new quad core and am stuck with Vista until my upgrade arrives. I HATE VISTA!!!! Meanwhile my wife and the kids get to use Windows 7 

If it were more than a month, I'd just load RC, but I only have the 32 bit version at the moment.

I just hate waiting.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am currently playing with win 7 in vmware player 3 and it is still the memory hog that vista is. also you need a cpu that supports hardware virtualization to use xp mode.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> I am currently playing with win 7 in vmware player 3 and it is still the memory hog that vista is. also you need a cpu that supports hardware virtualization to use xp mode.


I suggest that the problem lies in your setup... as far as I can tell you are the only Windows 7 user on this forum that thinks it is a resource hog... universally acknowledged as drastically easier on system resources.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Vista is not that bad...I have been using Win 7 RTM since its release and it is not THAT much different from Vista. I really liked Vista as well though too, but I had proper hardware that it was run on. The explorer navigation in Vista is superb, which is really what I love the most about Vista/Win7. That and it just updates a lot of things that felt like dinosaurs on XP.

Anyways, this is not a thread about Vista/Win7/XP. Win 7 has some nice additions and once you get used to the new layout of things it is pretty nice. Few incompatibilities here and there (more than going from XP to Vista for me actually), but overall nothing major. 

XP Mode works very nicely as well, final version should be nice as well (still RC right now).


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> I am currently playing with win 7 in vmware player 3 and it is still the memory hog that vista is. also you need a cpu that supports hardware virtualization to use xp mode.


That has definately not been my experience. In fact, just the opposite. My memory usage with Win 7 dropped by about 40% compared to what Vista used on this system.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Im speaking with 3 Microsoft engineers on the WIN7 team several months ago...they all (in separate conversations) made it a point to mention that WIN7 used about 40% *less* processor and memory resource than Vista.

As for shipping dates...I'm not concerned, worried, not even slightly thinking (until this thread anyway ) about the delivery of my 2 copies from BB.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Today's Best Buy circular says pre-order Win7 today through 11 AM EST on 10/21 and it will be *delivered* on 10/22. I'm not sure what that means for pre-orders placed in July ...

I finally received an update from Costco on my July pre-order, and it's been sent to fulfillment, but there's no indication when it will ship.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Our Amazon pre-orders show "Release-Date Delivery" which for pre-orders of CD's and books means we are supposed to have it placed in our hands by UPS or Fed-Ex driver on the 22nd. Pre-orders are the only ones we sometimes receive from Amazon without having received a shipping email.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> Today's Best Buy circular says pre-order Win7 today through 11 AM EST on 10/21 and it will be *delivered* on 10/22. I'm not sure what that means for pre-orders placed in July ...
> 
> I finally received an update from Costco on my July pre-order, and it's been sent to fulfillment, but there's no indication when it will ship.


The only thing I see in the BB circular for my area says if you pre order a Win7 equiped PC you'll get it on the 22nd. I'm still hopeful, but until it's in my hot little hands, I believe nothing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> The only thing I see in the BB circular for my area says if you pre order a Win7 equiped PC you'll get it on the 22nd. I'm still hopeful, but until it's in my hot little hands, I believe nothing.


Yup...the ad is only for WIN7 equipped PCs....

I'm still thinking they'll be arriving on time 10/22, likely shipped tomorrow.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

The BB Sunday flyer for my area specifically says , if you pre-order Win 7, you will get it on your doorstep on Tuesday 10/22.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> I have spent much of the last year with Windows 7 and running IE8, Firefox and Google Chrome. All perform very well. I have found no reason to select Firefox over IE8.


I didn't think people were down on IE due to performance, but rather security issues.


----------

